# Day Of The Dead Cake & Cookies



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

A close friend made a Day of the Dead cake and some cookies for my daughters 10th birthday. She does this as a hobby to earn some extra money. She has a teen daughter that helps her . She would not allow me to pay her but I have to figure out how to pay her back because she knocked it out of the park in my opinion.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

those all look great!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

That's great! I love that she added colored layers to the cake. It's small details that really matter!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

In terms of paying back, are you able to make something and give it to her? I sculpt and decorate cakes myself and I have one or two friends that trade services with me. One of my girlfriends' husbands does auto work. I got my car windows tinted for a Black Forest cake and Christmas cookies. Be creative. But I agree with you, I would feel compelled to pay back as well


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Those are VERY professional, nice job!


----------



## Thexy (Oct 22, 2014)

She did a great job! I love the fact that she put thick icing in-between the layers... LOVE!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm not one for sweets but that cake looks OFF THE HOOK!!!


----------

